# what is this



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i found this hanging out of my adult male cobalts anus. what is it??? the frogs is eating fine and they just bred a few days ago. it looks to be filled with water but its in a sack or something. im at a loss on this one... thanks josh


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Its called Prolapse. Do a search for it here on the board. You will find some good converstaions about it. My Fant had it a little while ago and ti just went away. I have heard of it just going away on its own alot.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I agree, it looks to be a prolapse. A prolapse is usually when the rectum is pushed out of the vent. I've never dealt with it in amphibians, though. I suppose it'll either go away, as Greaser suggested, or you may want to get some further opinions. You may want to post this is the Disease Treatment forum.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

ok thanks guys, i wasnt sure where to post it since i didnt know what it was. man i just got them a few weeks ago, i hope it clears up.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have heard cases where they do clear up on their own, but I do avocate some level of medical attention. I recommend manual replacement, and, more importantly, searching for the underlying cuse. Consider getting a fecal done. Are you using a balanced food dust with calcium? 

Best of luck.
John


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

i use herptivite every feeding at least 9 of 10 anyway and repcal a couple times a week. as of last night it gone and he was eating fine. i fed them sparcly so he can heal if need be. later josh


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Herptivite is lacking in D3 and Ca (but has A (as betacarotene), E and other required nutrients) , while Rep-Cal has only the D3 and Ca. I would suggest alternating the two. Rep Cal at one feeding, Herptivite at the next otherwise you may cause a variety of deficiencies. 

Ed


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

the cobalt seems to be doing fine now. eating great and no signs of any infection or other problems. if they are still on schedule, there should be some eggs when i get home today. later josh


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

For some odd reason this has interested me. After I saw this I was looking down through the posts in this section and it seems this has happened a couple times. I wonder what causes it? Glad to hear the frog seems to be doing fine.


----------



## TonyB (Oct 14, 2005)

This happened to me with an azureus several months ago, and then I had it happen again with a Citronella about a week or two ago. The frog seems sickly while they have it, but it seems to just go away in a few days. Man, talk about a hemorrhoid!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There can be differences in severity in prolapses and once they occur in a frog, there is a pretty good chance that they will reoccur unless the underlying cause is dealt with and resolved. Small prolapses on occasion are known to resolve on thier own or if treated promptly. More serious prolapses may need to be manually reinserted and in some occasions held in place with a stitch. 
A prolapse should be considered a medical condition that can kill the frogs and the frog should be transfered to a clean smooth substrate like moistened unbleached paper towels. The use of the sugar or saline solution is to remove the swelling and to allow the tissue to me more readily replaced. 

Underlying causes for prolapses can include but are not limited to parasites, calcium insufficiency, and impactions

From http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13081

Ed


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Ed,

Thanks for the clarity. Never had it happen to a frog but going through the forum it seems to happen more often than I would have thought. Doesn't look like much fun for the frog.


----------

